# Dads building a hutch



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

As I type, Dad is outside building a hutch for some of the bunnies  He got this kind of electronic saw thing for Christmas, it's like his toy and he wanted to test it out so he said he would build a hutch for me. So far, it is looking pretty good, but I have no idea what it will look like when finished, since he is refusing to spend money on any materials and just reusing what he can find around our shed and garden, plus I think some strong wire from a neighbour.

Length wise, it's going to be about 5 or 6ft, and width wise I think about 3ft. Not exactly sure yet. It has a sleeping area, with a small run off the front of it. It's going to be kind of like Thumpers.

I will post some pictures when he is done for today. Can't wait till it is done!


----------



## pOker (Dec 28, 2009)

ahh Grace, im jealous-lol...sounds like it'll be nice..cant wait to see some pictures..especially pictures of when its all done with happy bun(s) inside..what lucky bun gets this hutch??or are they good at sharing?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

*pOker wrote: *


> ahh Grace, im jealous-lol...sounds like it'll be nice..cant wait to see some pictures..especially pictures of when its all done with happy bun(s) inside..what lucky bun gets this hutch??or are they good at sharing?


Haha I hope it will look nice and not ''thrown together'' 
Hopefully Princess and Ebony will share, with lots of time outside their hutch of course. If not, I have another indoor type cage that I ordered on the way.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a lot of it built now, the sleeping compartment is put together but we have to put a roof on it. The frame of the run area is almost finished. He decided to spend money on wire for the run ha ha so we are in town now and about to go to the farm supply to get that. Should be down by the new year  i'll try get some pictures of the progress so far when i get good


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok just looked at the last post, I wrote it on my phone and am just seeing the mistake in the words 

I took some pictures of the hutch just now, I almost don't want to show you these pictures, because it's not as good as it will be when it's done. I'll show you anyway 












You can probably see the work that needs to be finished on it, the frame of the run needs to be finished, then sanded and painted, just on the outside and then the wire put on. Also the top of the sleeping compartment has to be made and put on. The top of the sleeping compartment will be a door, and there will be a door on the side of the run too.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good!

I like the way he did the arch thing in the 1st pic!


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks great so far! I think your buns will be happy with it.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

anymore pics?


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh Grace, I'm so jealous it looks really good, Too bad we don't even have a tool box Ha Ha! I wish I could make hutches like that Grr!


----------



## PL-Reef (Dec 31, 2009)

Any new pic Grace?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup I got some new pics 
It is coming along nicely, I'm surprised considering he just used scrap wood!













Side door






Door into sleeping compartment


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with scrap wood! She's coming along nicely. Looks like all you need is wire and legs.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

Well we aren't putting legs on it so when it is outdoors in the Summer they will be able to get at the grass  It will be inside the shed the rest of the year


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2010)

just would sa put some wire on the bottom so they cant dig out and predators cant get in that way, looks realy good though


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> just would sa put some wire on the bottom so they cant dig out and predators cant get in that way, looks realy good though


Oh yeah we will be  
Wire all around the run


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 3, 2010)

the buns will love it! i should do something like this

inspration..lalala


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 3, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> the buns will love it! i should do something like this
> 
> inspration..lalala


Yeah you should, get building, now!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks really good!! Cant wait to see pics when its finished !!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 9, 2010)

Any more photo's of this hutch?


----------



## SarcasmsBFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good, you have any more pics? I'm sure that no one would mind a few.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey no new pictures yet, he hasn't done anything with it since cause he has to go get paint for it


----------



## pOker (Jan 11, 2010)

well tell Dad to go get the paint and finish so we can see new pictures of the finished product


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 16, 2010)

Dad painted today, it should be dry by tomorrow and then the wire is going on. So pics of the finished product tomorrow!! Can't wait!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

He is putting on the wire now, hutch is nearly done! :biggrin2:

I'm going to try and get to the pet shop to get some toys/water bottles/bowls, it might be closed though since today is Sunday soI might have to make do with what I can find around for now.

Pictures soon!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> He is putting on the wire now, hutch is nearly done! :biggrin2:
> 
> I'm going to try and get to the pet shop to get some toys/water bottles/bowls, it might be closed though since today is Sunday soI might have to make do with what I can find around for now.
> 
> Pictures soon!


Oh the excitement, I really can't wait to see the finished product!

inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

Here it is 

















Lot's more of the hutch and other buns in my blog in a few minutes


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!! It looks really great!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Wow!! It looks really great!
> 
> Emily



Thanks! It came out better then I thought


----------



## PL-Reef (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome job Grace! I sure your buns will love it.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 19, 2010)

*PL-Reef wrote: *


> Awesome job Grace! I sure your buns will love it.


Thanks 
Yes they do really like it


----------

